# Ice, Ice, Baby!



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

Can any one tell me what the tracks are using for the corner "Ice" for the oval tracks? What the average lane size for oval is? 
Thanks!
Kid


----------



## mdbrowdy1 (Apr 6, 2008)

Well, one track I race at uses poster board thats been sprayed in pledge, that works really well. And another uses that vinyl-ish waterproof carpeting for boat floors (also effective). As for track width around me its seems like 12 feet. Hope this helps!


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

For lane size 10' should be the smallest 
as for ice most of the stuff is 1/8" board that is made for bathrooms just go to your local depot or lumber yard I know Lowes has it on display all the time 
Look in the panelling section that is where I found it


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

10-12 is about right, we used a plastic type paneling. was only about 1/8 thick.


----------



## NASCR3 (Nov 3, 2002)

*Pledge, not a good idea.*



mdbrowdy1 said:


> Well, one track I race at uses poster board thats been sprayed in pledge, that works really well. And another uses that vinyl-ish waterproof carpeting for boat floors (also effective). As for track width around me its seems like 12 feet. Hope this helps!


You might want to be careful spraying Pledge on the corners it can make the board slicker than real ice. I have seen many a corner marshall take a very hard fall by slipping on the corner ice waxed with Pledge. It can be very problematic from a liability stand point for you and your insurance carrier. It would suck if a track had to close it's doors just because of something like that happening. At the track I race at we just try to keep the ice clean, just use some Simple Green to get the black marks off it is slick enough on it's own no need to Pledge it. Just my .02 cents. 

John :thumbsup:


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

Just ask the lumber store for FRP bathroom sheets

Fiberglass Renforced Panel

Stay away from slicking up the ice as NASCR said. Do clean it from time to time, rubber does get laid on the panel.

Also, grind the edges to a bevel. Don't want slashed or chunked tires.


----------

